# Move by dust collector to small lean-to outside shop?



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

I have acquired a few new tools recently and hope for a couple more in this coming year. With that said, my 12x20 shed/shop is getting tight. My dust collection setup is taking up an entire corner, so I was thinking of building a lean-to enclosure on the opposite side of the wall and running a pipe through the wall to get my corner space back. I'd image I'd insulate the lean-to to help keep the noise down so my neighbors dont complain. The footprint of the dust collection cart with my separator is roughly 2ft x 4ft.
I live in Florida. My shop is insulated in the ceiling and walls. I run a window ac unit when its hot and very seldomly a small benchtop heater when its cold a couple months out of the year. 
Is it safe/good idea to put my collector outside? Would I need to cut out a vent from the lean-to into the shop to avoid a negative pressure? Does anyone else have anything setup like this (I'd love to see pictures). Will my dust collector be ok out there when it heats up in the summer?

thanks in advance for any advice.
dave


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Do some research on air exchange since your shop is conditioned in the summer. I think it's more of an issue with heat in colder climates. Aside from that, I dont see any problems with it. How big is your DC?


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

You need to return the air to the shop or open a window or door. If you don't you might as well shut down the small A/C unit as it will be ineffective with so much outside air coming into the shop.
Tom


----------



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

captainawesome said:


> Do some research on air exchange since your shop is conditioned in the summer. I think it's more of an issue with heat in colder climates. Aside from that, I dont see any problems with it. How big is your DC?


It's the harbor freight dust collector with a Wynn filter.


----------



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

TomC said:


> You need to return the air to the shop or open a window or door. If you don't you might as well shut down the small A/C unit as it will be ineffective with so much outside air coming into the shop.
> Tom


Would the ac unit count as return air if it's running since it pulls air in from outside? Atleast I assume it pulls air in from outside.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

If you are insulating the lean to, I'd imagine you could rig up a vent of some sort to the new space in addition to the hole for the piping. The fact that you have a cartridge style filter on it is why I suggest this. You could even put a furnace filter between the two to help filtration. 

This way, the a.c. unit is ill also cool the small lean to and air displacement won't be an issue. It may not cool as well, but being from the hot humid southern east coast as well, I'd imagine the a.c. unit just makes it tolerable in there and not necessarily "cool".


----------



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

captainawesome said:


> If you are insulating the lean to, I'd imagine you could rig up a vent of some sort to the new space in addition to the hole for the piping. The fact that you have a cartridge style filter on it is why I suggest this. You could even put a furnace filter between the two to help filtration.
> 
> This way, the a.c. unit is ill also cool the small lean to and air displacement won't be an issue. It may not cool as well, but being from the hot humid southern east coast as well, I'd imagine the a.c. unit just makes it tolerable in there and not necessarily "cool".


I like the idea of making the cutout with the furnace filter. I think the smallest filter I have seen at the stores is a 10x20 . I'd like to maybe make it a little smaller if I can find a smaller filter. 
The ac unit does pretty good... Last year it was able to keep it about 25-30 degrees lower than outside temps.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

I know they sell the filter material that you can cut to whatever size you need. You could also look into the filters they sell for shop air cleaners like the JET or Delta.


----------



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

captainawesome said:


> I know they sell the filter material that you can cut to whatever size you need. You could also look into the filters they sell for shop air cleaners like the JET or Delta.


Yeah, I am not worried about finding a smaller size... But how small would be satisfactory. The smaller I can make it the better, so I have wall space for hanging stuff.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

A typical 2 car garage (mine) is about 3800 cubic feet. An 1100 CFM dust collector will exchange all the air in about 4 minutes. 

I doubt that your air conditioner could keep up with the air exchange.


----------



## Gregad (Jan 5, 2014)

Housing a dust collector inside a small enclosure outside of your shop will create positive pressure in the lean-to and negative inside your shop. I believe the largest dust collector Harbor Freight sells is around 1500 to 1600 cmfs. So in an open area like in the shop, there is little to no problems. But to separated the intake from the exhaust, ?

Although you may never see any affects from differences in pressure, it would affect the air conditioner greatly, cause doors to suck closed, slam shut, windows to bow inwards, suck outside air through cracks in building to accelerate heating loss and most importantly reduce the flow of air to reduce the effectiveness of dust removal.

Simply vent the lean-to into the building so the air pressure created by the positive exhaust pressure can equalize with the negative air pressure created by sucking the air out of the room. A register vent of say a 6" x 12"

A vacuum or dust collectors need equal pressures to function properly. 

If you blow through a straw versus a large pipe. You can feel the difference of negative air pressure. The larger pipe allows easier flow because of less restriction. (simulates + pressure) A straw is harder to blow through because of the restricting down or negative flow. A sealed off room will create the same affect. Just not as noticeable.


----------



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, I am going to cut in a vent as many of you suggested. I am waiting on a buddy of mine to help me build it... Hoping it will happen soon!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*An idea*

Put a trap door on the vent, such that with the DC running air flows into the shed. A hinge at the top of a light weight plastic or aluminum cover will allow it to lift off the opening when the DC is running and when not in use, the shop is sealed. :yes:


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> Put a trap door on the vent, such that with the DC running air flows into the shed. A hinge at the top of a light weight plastic or aluminum cover will allow it to lift off the opening when the DC is running and when not in use, the shop is sealed. :yes:


+1 that is a brilliant idea.


----------



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

Just thought I'd give an update for anyone who was interested. 
I completed the extension (except for trim work and painting). I insulated it and put up drywall to help with exterior noise. 
I tried it for a few weeks without the vent installed and it sucked out all my cool a/c air as expected.... So i put it in and it seems to be doing a good job at keeping things equalized. 
Also put my air compressor in the extension and ran the lines through the wall. 
Love having that corner of my 12x20 shop back. Very happy with results. Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks great Dave!! I really appreciate you following up on the thread. Not a lot of people do that so it's nice to see everyone's suggestions put to good use.

How big is the extension? Got any pictures of the inside?


----------



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

captainawesome said:


> Looks great Dave!! I really appreciate you following up on the thread. Not a lot of people do that so it's nice to see everyone's suggestions put to good use.
> 
> How big is the extension? Got any pictures of the inside?


I don't have any pictures of the inside... I'll try to take some soon. The extension is 3 ft x 7 ft.


----------

